# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  الى كل فتاة  وقعة في الحب !!!

## ريمي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الحمدلله القائل

"{ وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلاً * يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلَاناً خَلِيلاً * لَقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ الذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءنِي وَكَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ لِلْإِنسَانِ خَذُولاً } ..

والصلاة والسلام على الرسول الامين القائل
" المرء على دين خليله، فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل "..








اختي الفاضلة 


حفظك الله ورعاك . وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك


هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 477x110 والحجم 27 كيلوبايت .


إليك يامن عذبتي نفسك بإسم الحب ..
إليك يا من أرقتي عيناك وأجريتي منها الدموع عشقاً..
اليك ياعاشقة ..
إلى كل مغرمـــة ..
إليك يافتاةالإســـلام..


ويعلم الله ماكتبت هذه الكلمات الا رغبة اولا لما عند الله عز وجل 
وثانيا خوفي عليك لما رايت من سوء مصائب في هذا الطريق ومشكلات عديدة وكثيرة،والمترتبه على الاستمرار في هذا الطريق..


أولا وقبل كل شيء,إن الإسلام لم يحرم الحب بحد ذاته كمشاعر وعواطف , بل منع العلاقةالتي تحدث بين الرجال والنساء قبل الزواج.....


ولكن لماذا ؟؟!!!!!!!


- هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 469x70 والحجم 67 كيلوبايت .


انها قصص تدمي القلوب وتبكي العين وتشيب الراس ..
تقع فيها تلك الفتاة رقيقة القلب المسكينة التي ما درت ماذا يحاك لها من ذلك الذئب الذي لايهمه من أي باب دخل ومن أي باب خرج..لايعرف معروفا ولاينكر منكرا..


فالمسالة لو فكرتي قليلا ليس فيها سعادة في الدنيا وسبب لعذاب الاخرة فما الداعي الى الاستمرار اذن!!


واليك اختي بعد ان عرفنا تلك العواقب وذلك مصداق 
لكلام الله عز وجل
"ولاتقربوا الزنا انه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا"


لاتقربوا الزنا أي لاتقربوا الطرق المؤدية الى الزنا تلك النظرة وتلك الكلمة وتلك الهمسة تلك البدايات
يجب ان تقطع من بدايتها ايتها الغالية..لانها سوف تكون خطوات من الشيطان تتدرج نظرة فابتسامة فموعد فلقاء وبعدها


فشقاء
وعناء
وهم 
وارق 
وسهر
وتعب
وفضيحة مدوية
وفاجعة لاتعرف من اين تنهيها وكيف تتخلصي منها.





ثانياً : اختي اعلمي أنك فتاة مسلمة صالحة ،تخاف الحرام وتحب الله ورسوله ،وإلا ما قراءتي هذا المقال.


فأنت ولله الحمد فيك خير كثير ، حتى وإن حدث بينك وبين هذا الرجل مثل هذه الاتصالات 
فالتوبة 
تمحي ما مضى فلا تقلقي ولايقنطك الشيطان من رحمة الله،ويبدو لي أنك انسانه تريدين الخير لنفسك وهذا إن دل انما يدل على بذرة الخير التي نمت في قلبك الكبيرالتي يجب إن ترتوي بدموع الندم وتثمر فبطريق السعادة طريق التوبةوالنجاه والرجوع إلى الله عز وجل.









أختي الكريمه! 


اني اشعر برغبتك الجادة في التوبة وسرنى جداً.. وذلك بندمك على مافات من حياتك في هذه العلاقه فهذه هي التوبة فلا تترددي 


وعليك أن تسامحي نفسك بان أعطاك الله الفرصة من جديد


والتائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له 


ثم اعلمي يا -من رعاك الله - أن الله – جل وعلا- يفرح بتوبة العبدحين يتوب إليه، فعن أنس – رضي الله عنه- قال: 


قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- : "لله أشد فرحاً بتوبة عبده حين يتوب إليه من أحدكم كان على راحلته بأرض فلاة، فانفلتت منه وعليها طعامه وشرابه فأيس منها، فأتى شجرة فاضطجع في ظلها، وقدأيس من راحلته، فبينما هو كذلك إذ هو بهاقائمة عنده، فأخذ بخطامها ثم قال منشدة الفرح: اللهم أنت عبدي وأنا ربك، أخطأ منشدة الفرح".


أرأيتي ياامة الله شدة فرح المولى جل وعلا بك وبغيرك من التائبين، وهو سبحانه الغني عنا وعن العالمين، ونحن الضعفاء الفقراء أحوج ما نكون إليه سبحانه وتعالى. 


فاحمدي ا لله يا أختي الكريمه أن مدَّ في عمرك وهدى قلبك حتى تصلي الى هنا وتقرائي هذا الكلام، وصرف عنك هذا السوء، وهذا الشر المستطير، فعلاقتك بهذا الشاب علاقةمحرمة


اما يا اختي عن كيفية التخلص من ا لحب فإليك ما يلي :،


(1) يجب عليك أن تقطعي كل صلة بهذا الشاب واتقي الله وان تكوني خير منه وتسلكي طريق الالتزام وانت الان نادمه فهذا اول طريق التوبة


نسأل الله لك التوبة و الثبات و الهداية، وكوني مثل هذه الفتاة فلنبحر جميعا ونأخذالعبره أختي من هذه القصة..


كان هناك فتى جميل الوجه ،شديد التعبد والاجتهاد وكان احد الزهاد
فنزل في جوار قوم فنظر إلى فتاة منهم جميلة فهويها وهام بها عقله
ونزل بها مثل الذي نزل به .


فأرسل يخطبها من ابيها فاخبره ابوها انهامسماة لأبن عم لها.
واشتد عليهما ما يقاسيان من ألم الهوىفأرسلت اليه مرسال!!
تقول فيه : قد بلغني شدة
محبتك لي ، وقد اشتد بلائي بك لذلك ، مع وجدي بك . فان شئت زرتك، وان شئت سهلت لك ان تاتيني الى منزلي .


فقال للرسول: لا واحدة من هاتين الخصلتين
((إني أخاف أن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم أخاف نارا لايخبوسعيرها ولا يخمد لهبها))


فلما انصرف الرسول اليها فأبلغها ماقال،


قالت:وأراه مع هذا زاهدا يخاف الله تعالى ، والله ما احد أحق بهذا من احد ،وان العباد فيه لمشتركون،ثم انخلعت من الدنيا ،وألقت علائقها خلف ظهرها ،ولبست المسوح ، وجعلت تتعبد


وهي مع ذلك تذوب وتنحل حبا للفتى وأسفا عليه ، حتى ماتت شوقا إليه .


فكان الفتى يأتي قبرها. فراها في منامه وكأنها في أحسن منظر،فقال: كيف أنت وما لقيت بعدي ؟
فقالت:
نعم المحبة يا حبيبي حبك حب يقود الى خير وإحسان
فقال على ذلك: إلى ما صرت ؟
فقالت :الى نعيم وعيش لا زوال له في جنةالخلد ملك ليس بالفاني


فقال لها :اذكريني هنا كفاني لست أنساك .
فقالت : ولا أنا والله أنساك ، ولقد سألتك ربي، مولاي ومولاك فأعانني على ذلك بالاجتهاد.


ثم ولت مدبرة ، فقلت لها متى أراك ؟
قالت ستأتينا عن قريب .


فلم يعش الفتى بعد الرؤيا إلا سبع ليال حتى مات ..
رحمهماالله
من كتاب التوابين لابن قدامة..





(2) عليك بالاستمرار في التوبة وعقد العزم الأكيد على عدم العودة إلى هذه المعاصي، والندم على ما فات. 


(3) التخلص من أي شيء يذكرك به مثل الهدايا وخلافه .


(4) محاولة إعطاء أوامرللعقل الباطن بإلغاء هذه المحبةوالتخلص منها بأن تقولي كلما مرت ذكراه ببالك تقولي لنفسك 
اني اخاف الله
فكلما مرت ذكراه بخاطرك تقولي لنفسك بصوت مسموع
اني اخاف الله
ومع الأيام سوف يقل هذاالتعلق إلى أن ينتهي


(5) اشغلي نفسك بأشياء آخرى مفيده تساعدك على اشغال الوقت في شيء نافع ومفيد مثل
قراءة القرآن
ومطالعةكتب العلم
وحضور مجالس العلم
والمحاضرات والندوات
والمشاركة في بعض الأعما ل الاجتماعية الهادفة . 



. 
(6) تقليل فترة الاختلاء بنفسك وحاولي التواجد باستمرار وسط أهلك حتى لا يؤثر عليك الشيطان ويضعف عزيمتك


(7) عليك بالدعاء بصدق اللجوء إلى الله بأن يطهر قلبك ويغفر ذنبك، ويستر عيبك


وأبشري بالخير


فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو القائل:
"وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان" [البقرة: 186]. 


اخيرا الى كل فتاة :


أختاه إلى متى الغفلة؟
إلى متى التسويف والتأجيل؟
هل إذا دنى الأجل؟
هل إذا حضر ملك الموت هل؟
إذا بلغت القلوب الحناجر ...... 


أختاه ..


إني والله لأكثرأسفاً وألماً لحالك ..... 


أعلمي أخيتى أن الدنيا معبر وأنها طريق للنعيم أوالجحيم .. وأن هناك قبراً ستسألين فيه هنا كظلمة هناك وحشة هناك عذاب وويل وهلاك ..


لا تقولي إن الله غفور رحيم لأنك سوف تقفي أمام شديد العقاب الذي يمهل ولايهمل..الذي يسلط على من يخافه ولا يخشاهم ملائكة العذاب التي لاترحم


أختاه اقبلي كلماتي التي والله ما كتبتها إلا لخوفي عليك من نار السعير


واعلمي أننا في هذا الزمان القابض فيه على الدين كالقابض على الجمر ....


واعلمي ان هذه الدنيا حقيرة ولا تساوي عند الله جناح بعوضة .. 
وأن الدنيا ملعونة ملعون ما فيها إلاذكر الله ..


وعليك بالتوبة قبل فوات الأوان وقبل أن تقول نفس 
يا حسرتا على ما فرطت في جنب الله . وبالله التوفيق

----------


## keana

الله يسلم ثمك يا حلا على هالكلام الرائع جدا جدا

ومشكوره

----------


## النورس الحزين

(2) عليك بالاستمرار في التوبة وعقد العزم الأكيد على عدم العودة إلى هذه المعاصي، والندم على ما فات. 


(3) التخلص من أي شيء يذكرك به مثل الهدايا وخلافه .


(4) محاولة إعطاء أوامرللعقل الباطن بإلغاء هذه المحبةوالتخلص منها بأن تقولي كلما مرت ذكراه ببالك تقولي لنفسك 
اني اخاف الله
فكلما مرت ذكراه بخاطرك تقولي لنفسك بصوت مسموع
اني اخاف الله
ومع الأيام سوف يقل هذاالتعلق إلى أن ينتهي


(5) اشغلي نفسك بأشياء آخرى مفيده تساعدك على اشغال الوقت في شيء نافع ومفيد مثل
قراءة القرآن
ومطالعةكتب العلم
وحضور مجالس العلم
والمحاضرات والندوات
والمشاركة في بعض الأعما ل الاجتماعية الهادفة . 



. 
(6) تقليل فترة الاختلاء بنفسك وحاولي التواجد باستمرار وسط أهلك حتى لا يؤثر عليك الشيطان ويضعف عزيمتك


(7) عليك بالدعاء بصدق اللجوء إلى الله بأن يطهر قلبك ويغفر ذنبك، ويستر عيبك



والله كلام جميل جدا وعقلاني بس يا هل ترى هناك اشخاص ينفذوه

----------


## زهره التوليب

أحسنتي يا حلا
موضوع جميل جدا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا حلا :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_شكرا حلا_

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام على موضوع الرائع حلا
موضوع جميل جدا 

يسلموا حلا والله يجزاكي الخير

----------


## القلم الحزين

شكرا

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله يرحمنا برحمته يا رب ولا يمتحنا 
تحياتي حلا

----------


## اجمل حب

يسلموا على كل كلمة حكتيها
 لانه كل كلامك خير وفائدة

----------

